# The Lost Colony -- White Seed. What really happened?



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

From Publishers Weekly.

This historical hews closely to the record of Sir Walter Raleigh's second doomed attempt to plant the British flag in Virginia, but embroiders the who, what, when with enough ... embellishment to create a riveting story. The focus is 17-year-old "wench" Maggie Hagger, whose passage on Raleigh's ship was paid by colony Governor Sir John White so she can serve his pregnant daughter. The ship's stormy passage to the New World -- during which widower White falls for Maggie, who is meanwhile evading unwanted advances from a scalawag -- establishes the many well-wrought characters, some noble (particularly real-life Native Manteo), others evil. The depiction of the colony's physical and moral disintegration between 1587 and 1590 -- evokes a harrowing sense of human fallibility. Readers with more than a nodding familiarity with American colonial history will experience deja vu, but others less hip to what happened in late-16th century times will find this saga, which starts slowly but soon achieves reaches page-turner velocity, to be both a dandy diversion and an entertaining education.

Enjoy!

Paul Clayton


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you going to put it on Amazon any time soon?

I really only buy from Amazon because that way I don't have to back up my library, they do it for me. LOL


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

callingcrow said:


> Readers with more than a nodding familiarity with American colonial history will experience a cloying déjà vu...


So....you're saying this book is _not_ for those who like to read historical fiction? Just trying to figure out why you would immediately turn off what would seem to be your target market.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

marianner said:


> So....you're saying this book is _not_ for those who like to read historical fiction? Just trying to figure out why you would immediately turn off what would seem to be your target market.


Well, he (the author) didn't actually say that. That was from a reviewer. I think he was just trying to be honest by posting the entire review rather than just the 'good parts'.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

RedAdept said:


> Well, he (the author) didn't actually say that. That was from a reviewer. I think he was just trying to be honest by posting the entire review rather than just the 'good parts'.


Oops, missed that that was a quote from Publishers Weekly the first time! I do appreciate the honesty, but if I was the author I still think I would want a second opinion.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Let me clarify.  I posted the review simply to tell people about a wonderful book, White Seed.  PW reviewers tend to be snooty if they're confronted with something not-literary, or a genre book not written by one of the billion dollar race horse writers (with staffs).  

I've published professionally, that is to say, commercially.  My last book was published by a major house, Thomas Dunne. So I believe that my work has been vetted to a certain extent.

I'm just hoping someone will take a look at my work.
 
Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I should have highlighted these tidbits...



This... historical hews closely to the record of Sir Walter Raleigh's second doomed attempt to plant the British flag in Virginia,... embroiders the who, what, when with enough... embellishment to create a riveting story. The focus is 17-year-old "wench" Maggie Hagger, whose passage on Raleigh's ship was paid by colony Governor Sir John White so she can serve his pregnant daughter. The ship's stormy passage to the New World -- during which widower White falls for Maggie, who is meanwhile evading unwanted advances from a scalawag -- establishes the many well-wrought characters, some noble (particularly real-life Native Manteo), others evil. 

The depiction of the colony's physical and moral disintegration between 1587 and 1590 -- as drunken, cannibalistic soldiers mutiny and brutalize the settlers they were meant to protect, and as colonists confront disease, starvation and madness -- evokes a harrowing sense of human fallibility.

Readers with... a familiarity with American colonial history will ... find this saga, which starts slowly but soon achieves reaches page-turner velocity, to be both a dandy diversion and an entertaining education.

This is the way a commercial house would edit this review for the back cover of their  book.  

As I said above, the  PW reviewer was just establishing their fine literary credentials by signalling that they don't generally bother with genre fiction, but their boss threw this on the desk and told them they better review it.  However, I know this reviewer read the whole thing, something that doesn't always happen, given time constraints.

White Seed is a damned fine novel, a compelling page turner.

I hope somebody on there will take a chance, read it, and report back.

Best!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Fair enough, callingcrow.  I actually was intrigued by the description, up until I got to the part where they called it "cloying."  I'll check out the sample.  I do echo Red, though, in requesting that you make it available directly on amazon.com for Kindle.  It can only expand your market.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Are you going to put it on Amazon any time soon?
> 
> I really only buy from Amazon because that way I don't have to back up my library, they do it for me. LOL


Still looking for an answer to my post as I am interested.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Marianner,

Got that.  


"I do echo Red, though, in requesting that you make it available directly on amazon.com for Kindle.  It can only expand your market."

M, I most definitely would like to make it available to more folks.  But, please understand, I'm very new to all of this direct-selling-by-author-over the web business.

I assumed, that since a "Kindle" version was available on the smashwords page, they would 'export' it to the Amazon folks.  But that is evidently not the case.

So, now I have to find out if making it available to Amazon/Kindle myselfl, that is, uploading it to Amazon, violates any smashwords terms.

If anybody following this already knows the answer to this, please let me know.

Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Red,

see my above post.  And thanks for the education you and M are giving me.
Paul Clayton


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Red, Marianner,

Found out I can upload to the Kindle, no problem, and will ASAP!

Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

To all,  
I am in the process of having White Seed; The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke  POD published by Booklocker.  They and I have designed a wonderful cover.  As soon as I have a thumbnail of that, I will upload the book here on Kindle.  It is already available over at Smashwords.  I hope someone will give it a try.  Should be up before the end of the weekend. 

And thanks to all who have purchased Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam.  It is selling well.  

Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

&#8230; on the pages of White Seed...

*From Publishers Weekly*: _White Seed_&#8230;hews closely to the record of Sir Walter Raleigh's second doomed attempt to plant the British flag in Virginia&#8230; The depiction of the colony's physical and moral disintegration between 1587 and 1590 -- as drunken, cannibalistic soldiers mutiny and brutalize the settlers they were meant to protect, and as colonists confront disease, starvation and madness -- evokes a harrowing sense of human fallibility. Readers&#8230;will find this saga, which&#8230;soon achieves page-turner velocity, to be both a dandy diversion and an entertaining education.

WHITE SEED: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information, at $3.99 and because I am interested I am going to try it.

http://www.amazon.com/White-Seed-Untold-Colony-Roanoke/dp/B002SN9GF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1255746854&sr=1-1


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Lady, thank you very, very much!  I hope you enjoy it.  
Paul Clayton


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I also bought it.  Looks very interesting and a great price.  thank you!!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Crosj,  a hearty thanks from this author.  I hope you enjoy it (and if so, tell the world).  It's a big book, the kind you enjoy (I hope) coming back to night after night.  I'm so glad folks are beginning to take a look.


----------



## Keith Melton (Jul 22, 2009)

callingcrow said:


> One of the most haunting mysteries in American history -- The Lost Colony of Roanoke -- comes roaring back to life in White Seed, with a compelling cast of characters, among them --
> 
> Maggie Hagger, indentured Irish serving girl, a victim of rape and intimidation, driven to desperate action against a tyrant when all around her have lost hope,
> 
> ...


I always found the Roanoke story and other tales of mysterious disappearances very fascinating. This looks intriguing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  Heading off to get a sample....

Betsy


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks to all for your comments and nudges!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's a little taste from _White Seed... _

A little scene setting first...

The colonists have not yet reached Roanoke and have stopped at one of the Caribbean islands to replenish their water and perhaps catch some fresh meat. While the bulk of the people are aboard ship or on the beaches, White and his Lieutenants, and Fernandes the Navigator are in the heights, looking around. Earlier they had come upon a small band of the local Indians&#8230;

After sketching for the better part of two hours, John White wiped his charcoal-blackened fingers on the grass and reached for his pipe. Sir George Howe sat beside him and Sir Robert Harvey slept on the grass in a nearby patch of shade. White heard coarse laughter. Fernandes was pulling a savage girl, one of the bunch they'd come across earlier, toward the bushes. The girl's breasts were small and bud-like. White thought she could not have been more than twelve years of age. Captain Stafford and two of his soldiers looked on, smiling. Stafford held Fernandes' leather bota of wine in his hand and he and his soldiers were red-faced from drinking.

The girl jerked her hand away and turned, walking back the way they had come. "Ho ho!" called Stafford jovially, "she'll have none of ye, Senor. It's that enormous codpiece that has frightened her off."

Fernandes ran round and blocked the girl's path. He grabbed her hand again. "Come, little one," he said.

Realizing the man would not release her, the girl cursed him a torrent in her language. Stafford and the soldiers laughed heartily. The girl looked over plaintively at White and the others.

"Why do you not find one more willing," said Sir George, "an older one."

"Her reluctance is a spice which will make this a most memorable repast," said the wiry Portuguese. "Soon she will sing another tune. You will be able to hear it all the way out here. I promise." Fernandes turned away and continued pulling the girl toward the bushes. The girl dug in her heels to no avail. She began crying.

"I think you should take Sir George's advice," said White, "and find another."

Fernandes continued to pull the girl, ignoring her cries.

White grew angry at the man's impertinence and got to his feet. He grabbed Fernandes' shoulder. "Release her!"

Fernandes released the girl and she fell onto her buttocks. He turned to White, placing his hand on the hilt of his sword. "Senor?"

White's pulse quickened. Grabbing the man had been a mistake, he realized. Fernandes was small, but he was an expert with his blade and everyone knew it. White, on the other hand, was a painter of birds, maps and miniatures, a member of the Painters' and Stainers' Guild of London, not a swordsman. Although he wore a fancy Spanish sword given him by Raleigh, 'twas merely an indicator of his new rank, like an item of clothing, and he had had no gentlemanly training in swordsmanship to go along with it. Fernandes' wolfish smile told White that he knew all of this and intended to take full advantage of it.

White realized sadly that if Fernandes ran him through he would forever after swagger about and pose the hero. But he couldn't back down now from the strutting peacock. He would have to play out his hand, come what may.

"I said get back to your work," said White.

Fernandes' eyes bore into White's. White noticed something moving behind him. Sirs Robert Harvey and George Howe came into view. Sir George had his hand on the hilt of his sword. An ex-soldier, everyone knew his blade to be more than a fixture. Fernandes said nothing as he continued to stare at White and ponder his next move. Suddenly Captain Stafford interposed his muscled bulk between the two men. He winked at White and extended the bota of wine to Fernandes. "Senor Fernandes, methinks ye need more wine."

Fernandes allowed himself a smile and took the leather bota from the Captain. He took a long drink. Stafford smiled drunkenly at White. "He means ye no harm, Governor. He just wants the company of a young wench after being cooped up on the ship for so long. Ye know how that be, eh?"

Stafford winked lecherously and White's face reddened as he realized the Captain was hinting that there was some equivalency between Fernandes' behavior with the girl and his dealings with the maid, Maggie. "Nay," said White, "I know not how that is."

"As ye say, Governor." Captain Stafford continued to smile, but his eyes grew hard. He turned to Fernandes. "Senor, the Governor says that that little fish be too young. Ye'll have to throw her back."

Fernandes bowed theatrically. "Of course. Whatever the Governor says."

The girl ran back with the other Indians and White walked back to his things with Sir Robert and Sir George.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Just after the sun came up Sir James Duncan waved to the soldiers on the ramparts above as he went through the gate and headed for the woods. The soldiers had recently stopped cleaning out the cottage that was used as a necessary house and consequently, the air there made his sickness worse. And now he no longer had the wench, Elizabeth, to empty his close stool. So today he would empty his bowels behind the two trees just in front of the fort as he had for the past three days. The bushes scattered here and there between the fort and the woods had grown back but none were large enough to conceal a man. And he could see the soldiers, and they him, until he ducked down to do his business, and so it was safe.

James walked quickly, feeling a greater urgency than usual, perhaps because of the miserable meal of cold roots and corn pone he'd had the night before. Before the wench had gone mad she would often vex him but at least she could cook, making even the most miserable meal palatable. James glanced toward the sound, hoping to see a sail towering above the trees. He scowled, knowing it was a foolish gesture. Of course there was nothing. There never was. The woods were a tangle of gray with the green of the occasional great pine sticking up. He was ready to go back to England. When a ship finally called, and everyone thought one would in summer, he would get himself aboard it, gold or no gold. He had had his fill of Raleigh's New World Garden Paradise.

James dropped his breeches and squatted down. He thought he saw something move in the bushes off to the left but decided it was a bird alighting. Finishing, he stood. As he tied his breeches, something hard slammed into his arm, like a swift punch. With horror, he saw the wooden shaft of an arrow imbedded there. His arm now hung uselessly and he could feel the additional weight of the arrow. He ran toward the fort, his arm swinging wildly and uselessly about. Glancing over his shoulder, he saw a savage aiming his bow at him.

"To arms! Arm!" he shouted at the fort, "the savages are attacking!"

Another arrow slammed painfully into his buttocks. He stumbled, but kept his feet and ran on. Looking behind, he saw three savages following him at an unhurried trot. "Dear God," he cried as he looked at the distant fort. A handful of soldiers were watching him. A puff of smoke issued impotently from one of their muskets, followed by a thunderous boom. An arrow landed in the ground at his feet, digging itself into the dirt. He was halfway to the fort when another arrow struck him in the back. He staggered, feeling his strength quickly running out of him. He collapsed, his face pounding into the earth. He heard something behind and managed to turn his head weakly. The savages seemed to have disappeared.

"Arm yourselves," he said into the dirt as waves of pain rolled through him.

Two soldiers ran out of the fort. One pointed his musket at the now-deserted approaches to the fort. "See to him," he said to the other.

The other soldier knelt down to the gentleman. "He is dead."

The soldiers grabbed the gentleman's arms and dragged him through the gate.

From: White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke

http://www.amazon.com/White-Seed-Untold-Colony-Roanoke/dp/B002SN9GF2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256012829&sr=1-2


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, if you read the original post, I wanted to report that I've sold one more copy over on Smashwords.  Soon I'll have enough to get a sixpack of the good beer.  Later!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just downloaded the book.  Sounds very interesting and I have never heard of the Lost Colony of Roanoke.  Looking forward to reading it.  Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you, B-Kay. I do appreciate your support. I hope you enjoy the book (and tell your friends). By the way, it's been a week, I think, so it's time for a bump. White Seed: The Untold Story of The Lost Colony of Roanoke, has, according to my dashboard, sold seven copies.

The last time I started out this way, self-publishing, Indie, POD, eBook, whatever you want to call it, something wonderful happened when I sold Eight Copies. Google "Eight Copies Sold is Enough," by M. J. Rose if you want the story on that.

So, here I am, trying to launch this wonderful book. Please take a look.

Best!

http://www.amazon.com/White-Seed-Untold-Colony-Roanoke/dp/B002SN9GF2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256012829&sr=1-2


----------



## Don From VA (Oct 26, 2009)

Just downloaded the sample, will be on it as soon as I finish the Epilogue of the current one I am reading.
Sounds very cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Don, I think you'll enjoy it.  There will soon be a paperback copy available, in a week or so.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, I finally figured out how to upload a new revision of White Seed.  I'm still hoping someone will take a chance at 3.99 for a 490 page book written by someone who has published professionally.  I'm going Indie, going rogue, but I do intend to find a commercial house for this at some point.  Maybe somebody out there would like to be part of a great beginning.  Best to all as we approach the holiday season!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Was interviewed on Stacey's Book Chatter.  Very well done show, Sir.  Wanted to let folks know that the paperback version of White Seed will be available in days.  Also, sent a few precious galleys out to readers and am hoping for positive reviews there.  White Seed would be a nice book to curl up with over the coming Thanksgiving holiday.  I hope you all have a great one, and don't fight with your sister, brother in law, cousin...  Let it go.  Grab another turkey leg and let that tryptophan surge through your blood vessels.  Have a glass or red, a cigar on the verandah, then open that book, any book.
Best Everyone!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is just a little bump, er, announcement, that paperback copies of White Seed are now available on Amazon and also at www.booklocker.com

I'm expecting my shipment of books any day now and will slip them into some priority envelopes to ship off to a few folks that have promised to review the book.

That Kindle/Smashwords price ($3.99) sure is a buy!

Take care, people!









_--added image link. Betsy_


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I spend very little time on page one, but today two things happened that I wanted to shout about.  First off, I received my box of books from Lightning Print and will now send about a half dozen copies out to some reviewers, notably the Historical Novel Society and also to VVA Veterans, of which I am a member.  The other notable news is that today White Seed... received its first review.  So I'm really stoked.  Best, people!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Downloaded!!  (well I bought.. my Kindle is asleep at present)

Must be amazing to get that box of books  that you created.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

You use the word "Croatoan" as if it's a tribe in the area. I thought it was a complete mystery, a word carved in a tree and found after the colonists disappeared. I suppose I should read your book to find out. It will have to wait until my current financial straights are over.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Book Locker is good. A small, friendly POD publisher. I used it for Xanthan Gumm.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

R. Reed, Yeah, Booklocker is very good.  Angela Hoy and her husband run a good business.  They published Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam for me and I was able to later have it commercially published by St. Martin's.  BTW, if you'd like to read White Seed, but don't have the bucks, send me an email via my web page www.carlmelcher.com
Best!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I grew up in Norfolk, VA and vacationed in the Outer Banks every summer. My family and I have always loved the story of the Lost Colony. I'm sending your book to my dad to enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke... was named a FINALIST in Readers Favorites! I hope you'll take a look.

Best!

Paul Clayton

http://www.amazon.com/White-Seed-Untold-Roanoke-ebook/dp/B002SN9GF2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1262388001&sr=1-2


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Might look into picking up the sample to see what is offered


----------



## welshcorgi (Dec 8, 2009)

This is a great read (imho).  I am at 53% and although I am trying my very best to savor this one....I really can't wait to finish   

Kudos!  Great stuff!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Welshcorgi,  those are words that warm every writer's heart.  Please tell everyone when finished if it's worth the price of admission.

Again, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## welshcorgi (Dec 8, 2009)

Finished it and I know I will be rereading this one!   Definitely worth "the price of admission" !

I will be looking into your other ebooks Paul as they sound very interesting!  Keep em coming, I am so pleased I found you


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that White Seed has received another, very positive review, the sixth one, on Amazon.  I believe that White Seed is one of those rare books that both women, And men, can enjoy.  Check out this latest review. Best!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I just downloaded a sample of White Seed and if I like the sample, I'll buy the book. Don't see why I wouldn't like it as this type story has always fascinated me.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Kristie,
thanks for your support!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

You are welcome. I haven't read the sample yet. I have some others to read before I get to yours.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is just a snippet from the last review I had on Amazon. Guys, I'm happy to report that men seem to enjoy the book as much as women.

*Heart of Darkness on the Eastern Shore*
,,, Clayton takes the reader inside the walls of that primitive settlement with his plausible fictional account of what really happened. Populated by gold-greedy soldiers, alternatively feuding and lazy gentlemen, friendly and fearsome natives, and yeoman or debauched lower class recruits, there is tension and foment aplenty as this desperately isolated community deteriorated from the pages of history.

It reads like "Heart of Darkness" meets "Lord of the Flies"&#8230;


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Very interested since I live only a few miles from the site.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Hooray!  I just sold a copy!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm glad you posted the message.
I had intended to pick your book up earlier.
So I have journeyed over to amazon and one-clicked it.

I will post a mini-review here when I have read it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a little bump from the author to bring your attention to a wonderful book.
Best!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And I have finished the book.
What a great read.

Like any good historical novel, one wonders where the known facts stop and speculative fiction starts.  And it should be seemless.  The author has told a good story, based upon historical facts.  That Sir Walter Raliegh planted a colony that was then neglected (not re-supplied) is a sad truth.  This story shows us what might have happened.  And it is very well told.
Thank you for a well-told tale.

Just sayin......


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a little bump to tell all Kindle readers about a wonderful book!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Callingcrow, read your posted sample. Very well done!  

The characters live and breathe.

Great dialogue...

Congratulations!

This one's on my TBR list.

Nancy


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Nancy,

Thanks for that.  I'll have to check out yours.  It's seems to be really selling well on Kindle!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a little post to alert you to a damn good read.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is a damn good read!  The author


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I wanted to tell all the Kindle people about the great new low price for White Seed!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I would seriously recommend that everyone consider purchasing this book now.
At this price, you will find yourself with an amazing historical novel - enjoyable in the same way that works by Jeff Hepple and Margaret Lake are.

American history at it's best.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul--

a gentle reminder that we ask that authors post only once every seven days...you've posted after six.    We'll let it stand this time; future "premature bumps" will be deleted.  Thanks for understanding!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

What really happened at Roanoke? Find out in White Seed!

WHITE SEED: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, I think I've waited the requisite number of hours. Extra, extra! Read all about it!!!

WHITE SEED: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well you're close...   but we have to wait til August for the $0.99 sale?

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would point out that the sale price is already in effect - all summer.

So don't wait for August - purchase this good read now.
Several KB members have given it terrific reviews in the what are you reading and other threads.

Here is the Kindle version link:











I really like historical novels and especially about the U.S.

Just sayin....


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff,

Here it is again, people.  A damn good novel for an even more damned price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Another reminder about a damn good read, a hellova bargain for 492 pages of compelling fiction.  Best!


----------



## Kimmieg (Jul 4, 2010)

Just purchased this one and am looking forward to reading it.  I LOVE historical fiction!!

Kim/SC


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Kim,  I hope you enjoyed it.  People, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is still hanging out in the lists at about 350 or so.  Still a damn good book and a helluva steal at only $0.99.  Check it out!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Paul, I think you should raise your price.  I guess you can't now since you've said it would be through August, but it's such a shame you don't have the new pricing on with the current interest.

Still, people will keep buying after September. I took a peek at the opening section, and if the rest of the book is as well-written as the opening, then no way does this belong on the 99 cent pile.

I'm just saying...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Paul,
I think you suffer from the same problem that many other authors do, many people just don't want to read about real events.
They want to escape to imaginary places.

I think historical novels are incredible.
And yours is a very good read.

As I have said before.


Thank you for this work.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Paul,
> I think you suffer from the same problem that many other authors do, many people just don't want to read about real events.
> They want to escape to imaginary places.
> 
> ...


LK, thanks for the complement, and yes, I agree, WS is every bit as good as Rutherfurd's or Follett's, not that I'm biased or anything. At this price, if I priced it at 5 bucks, I would have earned 1500 dollars this month, instead of a hundred. Seems stupid, I know. But I'm trying to attract readers. Hopefully these approx 500 souls who bought it this month will tell a friend who will tell a friend. Anyway, thanks for the complement.

And Geoff, I do appreciate your kind words and your posts re white seed. Yes, I agree that people want escapist fiction. I like mine more on the real side.

Best!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm reading this book now, and it's very, very good! I am enjoying the characters (although there are a few I want to punch), and you portray their sense of doom and dread very well. It's really interesting, and has prompted me to do some searches on the web. 

Two thumbs up here!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> I'm reading this book now, and it's very, very good! I am enjoying the characters (although there are a few I want to punch), and you portray their sense of doom and dread very well. It's really interesting, and has prompted me to do some searches on the web.
> 
> Two thumbs up here!


Mamma!

Thanks for that. Well, it's time to tell the people again about a fine book, one that will entertain them for four nights running, all for under a buck!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

It's time to tell the folks about White Seed again.  And Hollywood, you listening?  What's a matter with you?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Paul,
Are we now in the last two weeks at this price?

If so - people - get it at this price if you can.
And if not buy it and read it at any price.

Just sayin......


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Geoff,

You are correct.  Just two more weeks and then it goes up to $2.99 approx.

(thanks for your support, Geoff!)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I read _White Seed_ some time ago and posted in the _Books Recommended_ thread but it looks like I forgot to post here. It's a very good book and a real bargain at 99 cents.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, next week the price goes up...  Maybe.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like all the vendors except Sony have moved the price up to 2.99.  Soon I should be able to go to DTP and do the same on Kindle.  In the meantime, this is still one helluva bargain!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Here I am again, to tell you about a great book at a great price!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Fascinating story.  I just bought it.

Terry


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

tsilver said:


> Fascinating story. I just bought it.
> 
> Terry


Terry, thanks. If you enjoy it, please help spread the word.
Paul Clayton


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Get a copy and put the do not disturb sign up.  Best!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

White Seed is next up on my TBR pile, and I am SO looking forward to it! I've read the prologue, and I was hooked.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

LKRigel said:


> White Seed is next up on my TBR pile, and I am SO looking forward to it! I've read the prologue, and I was hooked.


Wonderful! I hope you enjoy it. And thanks!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

All right, boy.  Dust yerself off and get out there!  Show 'em your stuff!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

In the darkest hours of the night, the muses would come to me and beg me to tell all what happened.  Their anger and pain moved me to tell this tale.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, it be time to tell the folk about a fine novel at a low price...  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A fine, well-researched book to warm up with every night.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Terry C. Johnston said it best, "Frontier Fiction at its finest!"


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Check it out today!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Let me jump on the bandwagon by saying - read this one!
I already have and it is a terrific historical novel.

Just sayin........


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Let me jump on the bandwagon by saying - read this one!
> I already have and it is a terrific historical novel.
> 
> Just sayin........


Geoff,

Thanks a million for your support and encouragment.
Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, it's time to let the people know once again about a damn good novel.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Reads like it could have happened that way, say many of the reviews.  White Seed puts you there before the colony goes missing!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

After it's monday run on Kindle Nation Daily excerpt, White Seed is once again selling well.  Hopefully these readers will tell others.  If you want a thrilling story to come home to each and every night over the holidays, pick up a copy at the Kindle store.  I'm told that they're not about to run out.  
Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Curl up with a damn good read on these chilly winter nights.  White Seed will entertain you night after night.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Grab a pine knot torch, pull up some straw and hunker down with your Kindle to read White Seed.  It'll keep ye warm on them cold, dreary nights.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Get yerself a steaming mug of ginger tea and settle in with yer White Seed on yer Kindle.  Oh, and throw a log on the fire.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Behind the palisade walls of Fort Raleigh, what happened?  Find out in White Seed.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

It's time to enjoy this big wonderful book at such a great price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Time to tell the folks about a wonderful read, for only $2.99.  Almost 500 pages in print.  It'll keep ya' comin' back for more!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A helluva read!  And only $2.99!  Enjoy.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

What a great read for the money!  WS will keep you entertained over many long cold nights.  Enjoy!


----------



## NikkiL (Feb 8, 2011)

Does White Seed have a lot of profanity in it? 

It sounds like a great read and I don't mind a little (very little) amount of cussing but I don't like a lot of it in the books I read.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As a third-party who has read the book, let me just say that you will love it.
I don't recall any profanity at all.


----------



## NikkiL (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks geoffthomas for the info.  I'm off to purchase it.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

NikkiL said:


> Thanks geoffthomas for the info. I'm off to purchase it.


Nikki, thank you, and Geoff, thanks again for all your support!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

For the price of admission, this is a great experience.  I hope you'll take a look!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

An awesome and possible answer to... what happened to those people.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

And now for the news...  I received a very nice, respectful review recently.  I am most appreciative.  And I recently started a giveaway on Goodreads.  Six copies.    So you might want to log on over there and enter.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently received a very nice, respectful review of White Seed.  I hope you'll check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Far from home, slowly starving, surrounded by an angry, stealthy enemy, English colonists pray for rescue as they struggle to survive.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Recently received some nice reviews.  Check them out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This book is delighting readers everywhere.  Find out why!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A wonderful page turner that will entertain night after night!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Order a copy on your Kindle, turn off the phone, and prepare to order in for the next three nights.  One helluva page turner!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Frontier fiction at its finest!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Got a new revision up.  At 492 pages, this is a helluva read and a hecka bargain!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed has had a really great month.  See what all the excitement is about and vacation in the late sixteenth century on beautiful Roanoke Island.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is a fantastic beach read for this summer.  Halfway through you too, along with Maggie and Lionel and the others, will be looking anxiously through the trees to the sea, hoping to see a sail, a ship, rescue.  Check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed will entertain you for nights on end.  And at only $2.99!  Wow.  Life is good!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Based on the historical record, one hella-historical for only $2.99!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Every sentance, lovingly crafted.  A damned good novel!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

What a trip!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

492 pages in print.  Thrilling, and a whale of a tale!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Even at $19.95, the book is selling well. And for $2.99, what an adventure!  I hope you'll give it a try!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Good for over four evenings of enthralling reading.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed... a consistant best seller.  And a damn good novel.  Read it now before the price goes up!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Recently re-formatted and edited.  White Seed is selling well.  Please sample some of it.  Best!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wikipedia reports that on this day in 1590 – John White, the governor of the Colony of Roanoke, returns from a supply trip to England and finds his settlement deserted.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Wikipedia reports that on this day in 1590 - John White, the governor of the Colony of Roanoke, returns from a supply trip to England and finds his settlement deserted.


Thanks, Geoff,

And anyone following this. If you want to 'be' there with the governor, then check out White Seed. Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is a damn good read and can provide you with five nights of vivid literary entertainment, all for only $2.99.  Pick up a copy today!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

New York, Hollywood...  are you watching?  Check out this book.  Move dramatic and vivid than most of the dribble you put out.  Everybody elsel, enjoy a damn good read!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Let White Seed take you away, evening after evening, for only $2.99.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

One damn good novel.  Buy it now before the price goes up!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a helluva read that will keep you up at night, or keep you coming back every day after work, looking forward to checking in with the characters, and all for the rediculously low price of $2.99, written by a writer with a track record.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Get yours today... before the price goes up.  492 pages in print, one helluva read that will entertain you for nights on end. Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

One helluva read.  Get it now before the price goes up!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel!  Get it now before the price goes up.  Soon...


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

the clock is ticking... on the price rise.  Get it now at this great low price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is one helluva bargain. 490 pages in print for only $2.99... until the price goes up.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Price going up soon.  Get your copy now!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Very soon... the price goes up.  Download a damn good novel now for the astounding price of $2.99!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Realistic... captivating... thrilling!  A damn good novel!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"Croatoan"

At last, what really happened to the Roanoke Colony.  
Looks fascinating!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is selling really hot in paper.  Ebook is a bigger bargain!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A fantastic tale you'll enjoy night after night.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

What a great Christmas gift this would be in someone's Kindle!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This sounds good! I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A wonderful read and still at a good price!  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed has had a great year.  Read a book that would be a bargain at twice its cost.  And have a great New Year!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

If you like engaging, fast paced, thriller-like historical fiction, with a love interest and smart, fully alive characters, you'll love White Seed!  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

People react to this book.  Most love it.  I hope you'll give it a try.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is one hell of a read.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Read a wonderful thriller for only $3.99!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Engaging, entertaining, a page turner!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Thousands of folks have enjoyed White Seed at the great price of $3.99.  Won't you give it a try?


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

For the money, it's a great deal.  Order out for a week and spend your evenings finding out what happened on that island so many years ago!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Check out this fantastic book at a fantastic price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel!  But don't take my word for it.  Check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, White Seed will be free all day Friday and Saturday.  Also, coming in mid-April, my new scifi collection, Strange Worlds, will be free soon also, for a day.  Best!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey folks,
If you have been on the fence about reading The Lost Colony - do it this weekend.  You can't beat free and this is a seriously good book.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey folks,
> If you have been on the fence about reading The Lost Colony - do it this weekend. You can't beat free and this is a seriously good book.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Despite 11,000 recent downloads, there are still plenty of fresh copies available.  Enjoy yours today with a cuppa coffee and a donut.  Life is short!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Almost ten thousand satisfied customers.  Get your copy today!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good book at a damn good price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

"A page turner and a dandy diversion."  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good read!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you see that there's a new theory about what happened to the Roanoke colony?

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/science/120504/map-lost-roanoke-colony-dating-back-425-years-may-hold-new-clues


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Pretty interesting possibilities, Robin.
It is cool that researchers are continuing to dig into this and other historical mysteries.

And I must say that I have found Paul's book to be a wonderful historical novel.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Interest sparked in Lost Colony by new find!  I was able to view the original water colors of John White at the British Museum while on a trip to London.  I feel like I drew something of the spirit of the man, something that sustained me in the writing of the novel.  I think White Seed is written 'real.'  Channel it yourself and see what you think!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Recent evidence suggests that the lost colonists survived... somewhere, and for a time.  Go back to Roanoke to find out what really happened.  White Seed is a damn good read.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is a terrific read for the money.  I hope you'll give it a chance.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel. Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Get yours before the price goes up!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A wonderful story at a great price.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A wonderful book.  Get yours before the price goes up.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Sail away to the new world with Maggie and company.  Enjoy a great novel at a great price!


----------



## VMendy (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Paul! I teach fourth grade and just absolutely love teaching about the Lost Colony. Your historical fiction looks like something right up my alley. Best wishes!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A great book at a great price!


----------



## LadaRay (Apr 6, 2011)

Great Book, Reading it now!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

WS may not be in Select anymore, but it's still a great buy.  Check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Enjoy a wonderful trip back in time...


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Was it aliens? Zombies? Plague?  What really happened to the lost colony?


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is selling pretty good now.  I think word-of-mouth is spreading.  See what they're talking about.  A damn good historical thriller for a darn good price.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel art a great price!  Enjoy.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Check out this wonderful book at a great price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Because of the terrible economy, I recently lowered the price of all my books to $2.99.  Sales are up.  White Seed is a helluva bargain at that price.  Over 500 pages in print, it will entertain you for several nights.  Best!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I enjoyed this so much that I might go read it again.
Any chance that you might write another book like this?


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Shucks!  I almost forgot to tell the people about this book and how much fun it is.  For the small price, it will bring you hours of pleasure over about six or seven evenings.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel at a damn good price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel, at a great price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Sold about fifteen hundred books in the last six days.  The price is reduced, but not the fun and excitement content.  Check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A great read and a fantastic bargain for the holidays!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A whale of a book for a minnow of a price.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A fabulous read at a fantastic price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good read!  Soon to be in audio.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A fun read, seven nights of thrills, at a great price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel!  At a great price.  Enjoy...


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A fine read at a damn good price!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Paul, I hope people are picking this book up.
I know that I enjoyed it a lot - will be re-reading it soon.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Lost... but not forgotten, not when there's a great book like this out there!  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A great novel at a great price!  BTW, it will soon be available as an audible book.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good read... and soon to be a damn good listen (on Audible)!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm late with this... but White Seed just went live on audible.com.  So all you long distance truckers who want to enjoy fine historical fiction while driving, check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Get your copy now!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel!  Now an audio book.  Movie?  Well... I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A helluva story and a bargain too at 450 pages!  Available now on Audible.com as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

No, it wasn't zombies.  No, it wasn't aliens.  It was ...


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is it!  The last time.  Get it while it's less than a dollar!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Reading it now. Really great so far! I'm from NC, so it's nice to learn some of the history behind some of our towns like Manteo.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm going to move the price back up to...  maybe $3.99 very soon.  The book is a steal at $5.99!  Enjoy!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Just left my review, Mr. Clayton. Very compelling read; I have recommended your book to several of my fellow North Carolinians!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is hanging in there after my big BookBub promo at approx 6k.  I dropped the sale price but did not take it back to where it had been.  Still a bargain at $3.99!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

White Seed is a great read at any price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good read... at an even more damn price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

The readers know.  Click... download, settle in and close the door, maybe even lock it.  You're in for a great read.  Enjoy!


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

One of those weird serendipitous moments--I did a soft launch this morning of a contemporary / epic fantasy, which has an intersection with the Lost Colony, and about a fifth of the book takes place in NC. So, what's the first thread I see when I come to Kboards today?

Keep writing.

Regards
Steve


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Stephen M Holak said:


> One of those weird serendipitous moments--I did a soft launch this morning of a contemporary / epic fantasy, which has an intersection with the Lost Colony, and about a fifth of the book takes place in NC. So, what's the first thread I see when I come to Kboards today?
> 
> Keep writing.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Good luck with the book.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Still a bestseller.  Find out why!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel at a damn good price.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Still selling well.   It's a damn good read!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel, guaranteed!  So, what happened?  Well, I can tell you it wasn't zombies....


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Find out what really happened. (Hint: it wasn't zombies)


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel!  And for only $3.99!  Four hundred plus pages of realistic drama and thrills.  Check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Frontier fiction at its finest!  - Terry C. Johnston.

What happened at Roanoke?  Hint:  It wasn't zombies.


----------

